# SOTL' S !!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So i was looking through some of out BOTLS profiles, checking out pics and stuff, when i came across a SOTL album. Just some nice pics of Beautiful Women, and Beautiful Cigars. So i thought, why not have a SOTL thread, something like the popular Hottie of the Day Thread. Keeping within the same rules, NOTHING DIRTY, RUDE, NUDE, or Anything Else That Would Offend ANYONE in this community !! I know theres plenty of pics out there, maybe even in your personal collection of two of the finer things in life !! Lets keep it clean, and see how l big we can get this thread !! I'll go first !!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

ummmmm ?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No good?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

the dude with the yellow turban ? lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I see a woman with red lipstick on my monitor...


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

btw this was from PUFF.com


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You know Keith, this thread doesn't so much as remind me of fellow cigar smokers that are female as much as just a bunch of very attractive females with cigars in their hands. :noidea: (except for that random one) I think it's a good idea if we could follow through and see actual "SOTLs." (where ever they may hide.)


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay - how many of us old farts tried to read/recognize the band on the cigars the ladies are holding BEFORE checking them out?

Crap - I'm getting old.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd let her raid my humidor.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> You know Keith, this thread doesn't so much as remind me of fellow cigar smokers that are female as much as just a bunch of very attractive females with cigars in their hands. :noidea: (except for that random one) I think it's a good idea if we could follow through and see actual "SOTLs." (where ever they may hide.)


Good Point. Then we shall rename it " A Bunch of Very Attractive Females with Cigars in their Hands, ( except for that random one ) . lol . It is a good point though, doesnt just have to be that, would love to see any actual SOTL's !! Come on BOTL wives, girlfriends, etc.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A SOTL!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Is htis the girl from youtube? "smokinghotcigarchick" I do'nt find her attractive in the LEAST... just sayin':cheer2:



Rock31 said:


> A SOTL!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Smoking NOT Cigar Chick is more like it.


----------

